

Despite Tough Talk, Google Still Censoring in China - KWD
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_still_censoring_in_china.php

======
andrewljohnson
This seems like a horrible blunder on Google's part. They certainly appear
feckless after posting such a strongly worded public statement, and then doing
nothing for weeks.

I bet the founders are stewing and angry, and the money people are talking
about how half a billion dollars a year is a lot of money to give up,
particularly considering that number is likely to rise rapidly for years.

If I were a Google shareholder, I would want Google in China. As a Google user
and believer in democracy, I want them out. Google can't make everyone happy.

